# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  QDI Wireless AP

## alexbo1

Εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το ΑΡ της QDI?
Receiver Sensivity -80dbm .Καλά δεν είναι?  ::

----------


## dti

Καθόλου καλά! 
Σε σχέση με τα Cisco / Misco που έχουν -85 db ή σε σχέση με τις Engenious / Senao που έχουν -87 db.
Ισως είναι καλύτερα σε σχέση με τα d-link 900+ τα οποία σύμφωνα με φήμες έχουν -79 db ευαισθησία (...ή μήπως καλύτερα αναισθησία  ::  ).

----------


## alexbo1

H timi tou omws einai xamiloteri apo to 900+.

----------


## sky2000

Από τιμή που βρίσκονται τα Cisco/Misco

----------


## dti

Αυτά που έφερε ο MAuVE κόστισαν 135 ευρώ.

----------

